# New pictures from Little Girl's Birthday......



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

[URL=http://s912.photobucket.com/user/Piccolina8/media/SAM_2681.jpg.html]






*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG! You out-did yourself, Sammie. When is the next birthday party? I want to come.:wub:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Little Girl! All your girls are so cute love the boa's.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW!! Birthday Party Awesome Pics!! I am with Silvia on this one... I want an invite next year!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, you sure know how to throw a party. I love them in their boa's:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Sylie said:


> OMG! You out-did yourself, Sammie. When is the next birthday party? I want to come.




Next birthday is Pallina's, will send RVSP







Chardy said:


> WOW!! Birthday Party Awesome Pics!! I am with Silvia on this one... I want an invite next year!!!



Carol, are you gonna come all the way from New York?:aktion033:





*


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Piccolina said:


> Next birthday is Pallina's, will send RVSP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bet cha! We share the same birthday!! :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

They are AWESOME!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You need to rename her to Princess - so very cute.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am amazed with all you go through to celebrate the birthdays. You make me feel guilty because I don't do this. I haven't done it with Alex and don't do it with Charlie. Well he will get extra kisses but when it comes to food he has a birthday every time we celebrate something for us.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

This is just too cute, you all look so lovely  Happy birthday, sweet girl! :heart:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sammy, so HAPPY to see Little Girl feeling better and enjoying her birthday!!! Those boa's are adorable!!!!!


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

You are all very very sweet!!!

Happy birthday to your lovely girl!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a wonderful and fun birthday party for Little Girl and her both siblings, Sammy!

Thanks so much for sharing these beautiful photos with us! You are such a loving and caring mommy to them! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE! Sissy saw the pics and also wants to come to your next party!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Bentley wants to come to the next one!! He will wear a boa in Bentley Blue (yes, he has a signature color teal/light blue)

I can't wait for Bentley's first birthday. I'm going to throw him a Uno-ñera. It's going to be like the Quinceañera that I never had.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sammy, you would make a wonderful party planner for fluff's birthday parties! 

Little Girl's birthday party was awesome! Colorful and super fun with the boas and party decorations! And, the cherries and pastry look yummy! 

Thank you for sharing all of the party pictures, Sammy.:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the photos!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely pictures Sammy! Looks like the girls and you, had a ball!

The girls in their Boas, remind me when my daughter was in a Dance Recital, and wore different colored Boas. They were Gumdrops! So cute!!!


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like they had a great time. Love the picture's!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub::wuberfect Birthday party for Little Girl:wub:, love the boa's:wub: gosh I have never had a party like that, so girly:wub:

Sammy I do believe your babies are loved and spoiled just right:wub: yummy desert, gosh I want some:innocent:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Awwwww....Sammie, they are so precious in their party attire!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sammy, they are all so beautiful!
Looks like a wonderful, glamorous party!

Happy Birthday Little Girl! :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Fantastic pictures of your babies all GLAMMED up for the Birthday Celebration! I enjoyed seeing them in their boas! Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Bonus pictures to say :ThankYou: "awntees" for all the wonderful wishes











*





*


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> Bonus pictures to say :ThankYou: "awntees" for all the wonderful wishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, cuteness overload!!!

Look at this tiny girl! She enjoys to get spoiled!!! :chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

How sweet! Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou: awntees.

Celebrating every day her Birthday, even when it's not her Birthday

Here is a bonus picture of Little Girl with her "doogles"










*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Sammy little girl looks like a movie star, all dolled up in her doggles:wub: soooo cute:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Little Girl! 
you sure know how to have a fun party....and your cake looks delicious! wish I could be there to share it with you.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Love these pictures wearing the boas. These fluffs are loved!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

